# Maus sperren



## Strobocom (29. Jun 2006)

Hallo ich suche ein Java Script das 20 Sekunden sie Maus eines Benutzerssperrt und er nichts machen kann damit ein anderes applet im Hintergrund laden kann danke....


----------



## AlArenal (29. Jun 2006)

LOL 

So ein Schmarrn.. Wer schaut denn 20 Sekunden lang gebannt auf eine scheinbar tote Seite, ohne sie wegzuklicken?


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Jun 2006)

Strobocom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .20 Sekunden die Maus eines Benutzers sperrt und er nichts machen kann



Schon mal mit Fernhypnose versucht?  ???:L 
Oder Online-Telekinese?  :shock: 

Diese ewig rumzappelnden User sind im Allgemeinen schwer zu steuern  

Edit: Das kommt halt von dieser Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalität.

Da kriegen die Leute ihren Browser kostenlos, und denken gleich,
sie könnten damit machen was sie wollen und z.B. einfach mal 'ne Seite,
ohne zu fragen, wegklicken  :x


----------



## Strobocom (29. Jun 2006)

echt geile Antworten ich hätte besser den Wert x eingesetzt sagen wir 4 oder fünf sekunden habe es nur geschrieben dmit ich einen Wert drin habe...


----------



## Lim_Dul (29. Jun 2006)

Geht mit Javascript nicht. Und das ist auch gut so, ich würde mich bedanken, wenn eine Webseite versucht mein System, egal für wielange, unbrauchbar zu machen.


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Jun 2006)

@Strobocom

Anstatt zu versuchen, den User zu gängeln, unterhalte ihn doch einfach.

Z.B. mit eingeblendeten Grafiken, die Infos zu deinem Applet geben.

Eine Fortschrittsanzeige sollte bei länger zu ladenden Applets sowieso
nicht fehlen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jun 2006)

In Java könnte man das aber machen, dass eine Seite unabhängig von einer anderen geladen wird. (olles JavaScript...)


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Jun 2006)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, schlägst du vor, ein
Minimal-Applet (Java) zu schreiben, das ein Applet auf
einer anderen Seite lädt und, nach erfolgreichem Laden,
diese Seite fokussiert?

Interessant wenn das möglich wäre; dennoch fände
ich das zu overdosed.


----------

